# Would you ever consider craigslist for a hdtv?



## jacag04 (Jul 12, 2006)

I know there would be no warranties or anything but if you went in and looked at a name brand model and saw it worked fine would you think it would be worth the savings?


----------



## Austin316 (Dec 9, 2007)

I tend not to by TV's from CL do to you never know when they are going to go. Also I had a friend buy one and it had a problem where after being on for 2 hours it would randomly go off. He did not buy it through CL but did through the newspaper. So all I have to say is buyer beware.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I would definently want to do my research on it...


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Never! It's too big an investment to take a chance on. Same wit eBay. I'd sooner buy one from Wal-Mart, K-Mart or Target than those two (and I wouldn't buy one from these stores either).


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Austin316 said:


> I tend not to by TV's from CL do to you never know when they are going to go. Also I had a friend buy one and it had a problem where after being on for 2 hours it would randomly go off. He did not buy it through CL but did through the newspaper. So all I have to say is buyer beware.


My friend had that problem with his Mitsubishi DLP tv. Found out the lamp was causing the problem.


----------



## Austin316 (Dec 9, 2007)

B Newt said:


> My friend had that problem with his Mitsubishi DLP tv. Found out the lamp was causing the problem.


He was not so lucky it was a plasma set and something was wrong with it. By time he had it fixed it cost him (what he paid for it + the repair) what a new plasma of the same size 50(inches) would cost plus BB warrenty.


----------



## mengel (Oct 27, 2007)

jacag04 said:


> I know there would be no warranties or anything but if you went in and looked at a name brand model and saw it worked fine would you think it would be worth the savings?


I bought my Olevia 537H 37" LCD tv w/atsc tuner, qam tuner, and every connection you can imagine from Amazon.com, on Black friday 2006 for $699.00 including shipping. Brand new, with full warranty. I've never had a problem with it, and it's fantastic, and was calibrated out of the box. That's $300 cheaper then the previous Toshiba 32" standard tv I bought in 1997.

These kinds of deals are available from LEGIT companies all the time. Check slickdeals.net for timing of a buy. Why would you go through Craigslists? Unless it's cheap enough to make it a throw-away when something is majorly wrong with it, I would stick to a regular vendor. That means somebody that you can actually go back on if there's a problem.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I did buy my CRT projector off eBay, but buying a 10 year old Sony with no visible wear on the tubes for less than 5% of the original price is really a no brainer.

If you 're patient you can find real bargains, some sets still have original or offer extended warranties.

You be careful out ther now, ya hear.


----------

